# Thank God for Cowboy Magic!!!!!!!!&#33



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have read about Cowboy Magic on this site and never thought i would need it. When i got home from visiting my mom for 2 weeks i came back to 2 extremely matted maltese. Riley and Noelle both have long coats and they were both matted down to the skin. I had my husband go to the feed store and get me some Cowboy Magic. With patience i was able to get all the matts out of the babies without hurting them. It took me all day working slowly and giving the kids lots of breaks. I keep Chloe's hair short so she had knots and i worked the Cowboy Magic through her coat and let it sit and then brushed her with a pin brush and no more knots. :aktion033: 

Now i have to work on the staining of the their faces. My kids never had such staining as they do now. My husband said he didn't know how to comb them and when i asked him about washing their faces he just dabbed at their faces once. I know next time i go on a trip for more than a day or two, i will either have someone come daily and wash faces and comb or i will try and teach the husband.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm glad it worked for you. Last time we went away, I had my petsitter take Soda in for a bath mid-week (so it would work out to bathing every 3 days since I bathed him right before we left). He's never been to a groomer before, but I left strict instructions and spoke with the groomer ahead of time - bath and hand blow dry only, no trimming anything, even nails, no a/g. She was happy to accomodate and said he was very well behaved and easy since his coat was in shape. I think I'll do this again when we leave the dogs.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 22 2008, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622988


> I'm glad it worked for you. Last time we went away, I had my petsitter take Soda in for a bath mid-week (so it would work out to bathing every 3 days since I bathed him right before we left). He's never been to a groomer before, but I left strict instructions and spoke with the groomer ahead of time - bath and hand blow dry only, no trimming anything, even nails, no a/g. She was happy to accomodate and said he was very well behaved and easy since his coat was in shape. I think I'll do this again when we leave the dogs.[/B]



:ThankYou: That's a great idea, i think that's what i'll do for next time.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

When I have to travel on business, it's usually just for a day or two. My DH is very good about feeding, meds, and giving love and attention. I always leave a list of instructions for him. A few weeks ago I was gone for three days, and this is what I came home to! (he said the list didn't include top knot attention) :HistericalSmiley: It all worked out. She cleans up well!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

iTS GREAT WHEN SOMETHING WORKS .


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Which Cowboy Magic product did you use? I went to my local Theisens store and they have three different products ranging in price from $6 - $25. Thanks!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use Cowboy Magic Supershine body spray,especially on the bum area,it helps those "hitchhikers" slide right off.... Also helps w/ cottony hair like Emily's. I water it down in another spray bottle bout 50% for the other Malts. If I use it for a quick brush or combout I use the diluted mix,just a light spritz.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

man, I have GOT to get some of that stuff.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I heard about it on here too and it has been a coat saver for me  When I was away for a couple of weeks I had hubby take Lola to the groomer for just wash and dry too. Worked very well, when I got home she was pristine  I had him take in the Cowboy Magic to the salon. They were sooo impressed then said they had never had anything that worked nearly so well and called me to ask where to get it. 

The detangler is the one I use.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I ran out and bought some last weekend after reading this post. It really works quite nicely. I got a couple of big tangles out of Truffs without totally stressing her out!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Do you still like the Cowboy Magic? Rocky always has little knots from his harness. It drives me crazy!:blink:



mysugarbears said:


> I have read about Cowboy Magic on this site and never thought i would need it. When i got home from visiting my mom for 2 weeks i came back to 2 extremely matted maltese. Riley and Noelle both have long coats and they were both matted down to the skin. I had my husband go to the feed store and get me some Cowboy Magic. With patience i was able to get all the matts out of the babies without hurting them. It took me all day working slowly and giving the kids lots of breaks. I keep Chloe's hair short so she had knots and i worked the Cowboy Magic through her coat and let it sit and then brushed her with a pin brush and no more knots. :aktion033:
> 
> Now i have to work on the staining of the their faces. My kids never had such staining as they do now. My husband said he didn't know how to comb them and when i asked him about washing their faces he just dabbed at their faces once. I know next time i go on a trip for more than a day or two, i will either have someone come daily and wash faces and comb or i will try and teach the husband.


----------

